# Encrypting a File System: No pass w/usb key



## ieska328 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got done reading an article about encrypting a filesystem on Linux and using a USB drive to hold the key file in place of entering a password at boot time.  I searched around a bit and haven't found anything of the same for FreeBSD and would much rather use FreeBSD for the implementation I have in mind.  Any kind of direction on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 2, 2009)

geli(8)
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=184
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-encrypting.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/swap-encrypting.html


----------

